# "Orca" Natural fork (Oak & Mesquite)



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que tal mis amigos Resorteros!

Ahora es turno de presentar una horqueta natural de encino y mezquite, el inserto de mezquite es a razón de una grieta en el poste principal de la horqueta de encino, Tal vez esten de acuerdo conmigo de que parece una Orca. por ello así la bauticé.

Now turn to present a natural fork of oak and mesquite, mesquite insert is at the rate of a crack in the main post the fork oak, perhaps agree with me that seems an Orca. I baptized therefore well.

*Orca*

.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my!!!!!

A natural full of spirit and style!!!

You treat the natural wood like no one!! BEAUTIFULLY carved and designed!!

Another work of art from your taller!!! SUPERB!!!!

Saludos, Maestro!!

Q


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Love it


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Super nice!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful! Oh man!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Yet another natural masterpiece


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow!! A master piece!! Beautiful work!!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

La quiero mi Chepo , le doy la paga de mi jubilación :naughty: , que pedazo de recua Maestrooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!

Abrazote , tu canijo Alf


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Beautiful work


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice! I like it!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Yep,Orca it is!
Beautiful work!!

Thnx,Mike


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow just wow


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG, that there is some quality slingshot porn!! I love it!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like orca to me, great job amigo!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

!!!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

great work!


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Absolutely amazing


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow so nice

cheers


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Excellent !


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Combined with that orca,

I´m still trying to get over that rhino-sixty-nine..

(Which means nothing at all, it´s just an issue

my imagination brings about  )

That shooter is (to me, though)

a very powerful, mystic, specimen!

I like it a lot!

great work!

best regards,

Be


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks great, i like the rhino again and again !!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I am delighted to read your comments, they feed my spirit resortero. thank you very much friends


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Beautiful . Thanks for sharing


----------



## Erickol (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh man, outstanding!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias, I'm glad the Orca continue collecting comments. very grateful!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Total fan of you work! Really sweet looking slingshot that just begs to be held!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Sooo beautiful!


----------

